# Any one running Jenvey ITB's Vacuum question for brake booster



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey everyone, running Jenvey ITBS on an ABF 16v, I just noticed that I don't have any ports on them for vacuum lines. How am I going to run my power brake booster? I'd rather not drill or tap into my Jenvey's cause they were "cheap"







My idea's are one of 2; electric vacuum pump, which looks like $hit in my opinion and are a pain to regulate perfectly, or maybe running a diesel air pump, in the 16v block, I hope the 16v is geared on the intermediate shaft to run the diesel pump, I'll pull the distributor block of plate on the block tomorrow and see. 
Any ideas or pointers would be much appreciated


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'm definitely interested to see how this turns out. I was thinking about it recently.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*

The vacuum ports are on the bottom side of the Jenveys.


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (frechem)*

They are? huh! Ok, I must have missed them but I will look again.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (gtimotorsport46)*

Here is a pic showing where the vacuum lines are attached at the bottom of the bodies.










_Modified by frechem at 8:54 AM 1-13-2009_


----------



## andi m (Aug 31, 2008)

on them throttle bodys there is a casting that needs drilling and tapping on the undersize


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (andi m)*

ah, ok, I see the spot that needs to be drilled and tapped, I just hoping to avoid doing that. So in my opinion is there enough vacuum being created from that one port to fill the brake booster?







or did you do all four then go to the brake booster?


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_Here is a pic showing where the vacuum lines are attached at the bottom of the bodies.









_Modified by frechem at 8:54 AM 1-13-2009_

Another question, looking at your pic, I too have the TPS sensor on the passenger side, and as you know, I had to remove the return spring to mount the sensor. I noticed that with that spring removed, the butterflies don't close as fast as they should under deceleration, like they are almost hanging up a little. The car is not running yet but I noticed this as I opened and closed them by hand


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (gtimotorsport46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimotorsport46* »_ah, ok, I see the spot that needs to be drilled and tapped, I just hoping to avoid doing that. So in my opinion is there enough vacuum being created from that one port to fill the brake booster?







or did you do all four then go to the brake booster? 

This not my motor but they are my old itb's. I would run all four to a vacuum canister then one large hose to the booster. You can see the vacuum canister on the right side just below the bodies.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (gtimotorsport46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimotorsport46* »_Another question, looking at your pic, I too have the TPS sensor on the passenger side, and as you know, I had to remove the return spring to mount the sensor. I noticed that with that spring removed, the butterflies don't close as fast as they should under deceleration, like they are almost hanging up a little. The car is not running yet but I noticed this as I opened and closed them by hand

They will more than likely hang up. This seems to be a problem with itb's. I had to add an extra return spring. You can see it in this picture (again not my motor but old setup) attached to a bracket that is bolted to the distributor clamp.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (frechem)*

That's my motor with frechem's old itb's.
Here's a couple better pictures of the vacuum canister.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (goofydug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_That's my motor with frechem's old itb's.

Looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (frechem)*

Thanks for all the info, nice set up by the way. I like the idea of the extra spring. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now to make all these brackets and collectors and chrome them out


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Any one running Jenvey ITB's Vacuum question for brake booster (gtimotorsport46)*

you could drill and tap one runner on the manifold with a pipe tap. my car has just one runner feeding mine and it works great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Any one running Jenvey ITB's Vacuum question for brake booster (epjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epjetta* »_you could drill and tap one runner on the manifold with a pipe tap. my car has just one runner feeding mine and it works great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Really, only one would do it? I didn't think it would be enough. I was hoping to avoid taping all the ITB's and connecting them together, Kinda defeats the purpose of Individual Throttle bodies,(in my honest opinion) if they are now all tied together. If the one runner would do it then I guess its worth a shot.
I still think my idea about a vacuum pump out of 1.6 diesel would be ideal, but then half the motor has to come apart on this brand new ABF 16v motor to put the correct intermediate shaft in, to properly run the pump. And that's not happening








I'd also like to say thanks for all the pictures and ideas, it has been VERY VERY helpful.


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Any one running Jenvey ITB's Vacuum question for brake booster (gtimotorsport46)*

I also found this from Vibrant performance, problem is they are all the same size. 
http://vibrantperformance.com/...2638e
If I remember the old Fords used to have a vacuum collector on the fire wall with different size ports, Some one please chime in if they know what I'm talking about


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Any one running Jenvey ITB's Vacuum question for brake booster (gtimotorsport46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimotorsport46* »_
I still think my idea about a vacuum pump out of 1.6 diesel would be ideal, but then half the motor has to come apart on this brand new ABF 16v motor to put the correct intermediate shaft in, to properly run the pump. And that's not happening










Yeah, been there, tried that...Vac pump a no go for me either.
I ended up drilling the one runner (No1) as everyone I know running them says it works just fine.


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (goofydug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_That's my motor with frechem's old itb's.










Ahh...I wonder if someone can tell me which throttle linkage set-up that is?
I need something similar.
Currently I have similar clearance issues with the same filter backplate hitting the alternator and my Jenveys are configured for a TPS to go where the linkage is on this engine, with my linkage pulling from the left (No1 side) with an underslung mount and a Jenvey linkage.
There is just no way on earth I can get the linkage fitted...as the alternator is right in the way.
The linkage in this pic looks like it will use a standard VW throttle cable too. Is that the case?
Any info on getting a linkage like that will save me a whole world of agro...
Thanks.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Ess Three)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ess Three* »_
Ahh...I wonder if someone can tell me which throttle linkage set-up that is?
I need something similar.
Currently I have similar clearance issues with the same filter backplate hitting the alternator and my Jenveys are configured for a TPS to go where the linkage is on this engine, with my linkage pulling from the left (No1 side) with an underslung mount and a Jenvey linkage.
There is just no way on earth I can get the linkage fitted...as the alternator is right in the way.
The linkage in this pic looks like it will use a standard VW throttle cable too. Is that the case?
Any info on getting a linkage like that will save me a whole world of agro...
Thanks.


That linkage is one from Hayward Performance and yes it uses a stock cable. http://www.haywardperformance.com/ Give Lance an email and see if he has an extra one sitting around or if he'll make one up for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

Good man...
Thanks for the info.
I've emailed Lance.


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (Ess Three)*

Sadly, Lance no longer offers these linkages.
However, it seems Bill Brockbank of Badger5 in the UK is having a limited run made of his - very similar - linkages, so I'll hopefully be able to secure one of those.
If anyone else is looking for one...I'd get in touch will Bill.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Ess Three)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ess Three* »_Sadly, Lance no longer offers these linkages.

Bummer. What did he say? Does he have a CAD file that he would be willing to share so that someone might be able to have another machinist make one instead?


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

He just said that they are no longer available as there was no real demand for the parts.
No idea on the CAD files.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Any one running Jenvey ITB's Vacuum question for brake booster (gtimotorsport46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimotorsport46* »_...I was hoping to avoid taping all the ITB's and connecting them together, Kinda defeats the purpose of Individual Throttle bodies,(in my honest opinion) if they are now all tied together... 

I'm sorry if I am misunderstanding this, but are you saying that tapping each throttle body to draw vaccum for the brake booster would be defeating the purpose of the ITB's?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Any one running Jenvey ITB's Vacuum question for brake booster (Jettaboy1884)*

what a retard


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Any one running Jenvey ITB's Vacuum question for brake booster (gtimotorsport46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimotorsport46* »_
Really, only one would do it? I didn't think it would be enough. I was hoping to avoid taping all the ITB's and connecting them together, Kinda defeats the purpose of Individual Throttle bodies,(in my honest opinion) if they are now all tied together. If the one runner would do it then I guess its worth a shot.


Not if you put check valves in each one so that they can only pull in vaccuum from the canister, and not from each other.


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Any one running Jenvey ITB's Vacuum question for brake booster (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
Not if you put check valves in each one so that they can only pull in vaccuum from the canister, and not from each other.

Thanks, that's what I ended up doing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Any one running Jenvey ITB's Vacuum question for brake booster (gtimotorsport46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimotorsport46* »_
Thanks, that's what I ended up doing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha sorry, I didn't look at the date


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Any one running Jenvey ITB's Vacuum question for brake booster (WhiteG60)*

way too much thought process going on here. tap 1 runner for your brake booster and start worrying about the next item in your build. i have tried 1, and i have tried all 4 ( on a 2.0 16v ) and there was just about no difference. ended up with 1.


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Any one running Jenvey ITB's Vacuum question for brake booster (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
Haha sorry, I didn't look at the date










OLD POST LET THIS DIE


----------

